# Dylos dc1100 pro readings



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

just bought the monitor. the readings seems ridiculas. any idea? this is during cooking. the ouiside reading is about 2000.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Reasonable to me....*



wangjue said:


> just bought the monitor. the readings seems ridiculas. any idea? this is during cooking. the ouiside reading is about 2000.
> 
> View attachment 96042


I have had my Dylos Pro for about six (6) months now. I am very glad that I spent the $300+. I spent the first couple of days taking measurements in different rooms in the house and in different areas of the yard. It sits in my wood shop full time now. 

I was amazed at the different measurements in the house. From the master bedroom to the utility room, I was able to determine which rooms had the most particulate. It doesn't surprise me that you are reading 12K in the under 2.5 micron range during cooking. What were you cooking? you didn't specify.

In taking readings outside on days that are windless and hot, my Dylos will read > 5k for the < 2.5 micron group. On days when it has rained, I have seen readings < 1k for the < 2.5 micron group.

Here are three of my favorite uses for the Dylos:

1. In the shop, I use the Dylos to determine what speed my Jet AFS-1000B air filtration units should be run at. I usually run them on low. If I see the Dylos getting above 1k for the < 2.5 micron group, I will move the speed to medium. If the Dylos goes above 2k for the < 2.5 micron group, I change the speed to high and stop what I am doing until the Dylos readings drop back to < 1k.

2. The Dylos helps me determine which machines need better dust collection.

I have been trying to improve the dust collection on my compound sliding miter saw (CSMS). I have used the Dylos to help determine which changes improve the dust collection.

3. The Dylos helps me determine which operations should be improved. 

Here is a great example: Yesterday, I was using my table saw to cut some tenons with my tenon gig. I had the standard insert plate in. The Dylos went above 2k. I switched to a zero clearance plate that I had drilled about ten (10) one (1) inch holes in. I continued cutting tenons with my tenon gig and the Dylos stayed under 500 particles for the < 2.5 micron group.

Keep experimenting with your Dylos and post some of your findings. 

Here is a link to one of my favorite engineers and his experience evaluating the Dylos (http://woodgears.ca/dust/dylos.html).


----------

